# Problem mit Badegast



## hecht80 (1. September 2014)

Hallo

hatte am WE folgendes Problem 

wir waren auf einem boot und haben ca. 20 bis 25m vom badestrand enfernt geangelt wie immer halt an unserem hotspot
dann kammen 2 badegäste (Ehepaar) die Frau ist ca. 50m von uns entfernt is wasser und der Mann ist 10m von uns entfernt is wasser(der strand is bestimmt 400m lang)  als wir ihn dann darauf hin gewissen haben das er uns die Fische verjagt ist er sehr böse geworden und is auf uns zugeschwommen und hat uns voll gespritzt und hat meinem mit angler in die schnurr gegriffen und denn wobbler von der schnurr gerissen und nunja das war dann wohl sehr schmerzhaft
naja und dann haben wir nach einigen hin und her wollten ja denn wobbler wieder der dann im Bein hing denn er zuvor noch in der hand hatte die Polizei gerufen und das ende vom lied is eine anzeige wegen körperverletztung

wie is da eig. die rechtelage hätten wir denn Platz verlassen müssen? 


Danke für antworten MfG


----------



## Bordelaise (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ach Leute
Wieso müsst ihr denn da so nah an Badegästen angeln

Die wollen da doch nur ihren Urlaub verbringen! Ich versteh sowas nicht wieso man da seinen Wobbler nicht 100m weiter baden lassen kann...
Wenn an meinem Badestrand direkt jemand mit Wobblern rumschmeißt geh ich natürlich ein wenig weiter (vorausgesetzt er war zuerst da!), aber ich glaube die Einsicht muss man auch nicht von jedem verlangen.

Fahrlässig ist das auf jeden Fall
Wenn der Staatsanwalt aber nicht gerade bei den Aktivisten ist wird das wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt |rolleyes


-Ian


----------



## hecht80 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

naja da is halt ne schöne Kante und wir waren schon lange vor ihm da der hat ja noch geschlaffen(im Zelt mind. 200m vom uferentfernt) als wir anfingen


----------



## Andal (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Wenn man schon weiß, dass es ein Badestrand ist, also bitte. Seid ihr sonst auch alleine auf der Welt? Da braucht ihr euch auch nicht wundern, dass euch jetzt der Wind ins Gesicht bläst und das nach meinem Empfinden auch völlig zu Recht!


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Hier kann man natürlich wieder sogut wie nichts zu sagen, da man die volle Story nicht kennt.


----------



## TropicOrange (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier kann man natürlich wieder sogut wie nichts zu sagen, da man die volle Story nicht kennt.



Fest steht aber schonmal, dass sich da wieder zwei Zeitgenossen getroffen haben, die es nicht hinbekommen haben, sich einen mehrere Hektar großen Weiher zu teilen. Davon ab klingt für mich die Geschichte, die uns da oben erzählt wurde, auch mehr als fragwürdig.

Ich plädiere auf ein einjähriges Naturverbot für beide Parteien.


----------



## orgel (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



hecht80 schrieb:


> naja und dann haben wir nach einigen hin und her wollten ja denn wobbler wieder der dann im Bein hing denn er zuvor noch in der hand hatte die Polizei gerufen und das ende vom lied is eine anzeige wegen körperverletztung
> 
> wie is da eig. die rechtelage hätten wir denn Platz verlassen müssen?



Es ist doch keine Frage dessen, ob man den Platz hätte verlassen MÜSSEN! Konflikte vermeidet man mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme oder durch vorausschauendes Verhalten... Man kann aber, wenn es dann doch mal zur Konfrontation kommt, immer noch klein bei geben (der Klügere gibt nach), es sei denn, man will Konfrontation... Ansonsten nimmt man in solchen Situationen halt das Risiko in Kauf, am Ende mit einer Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung dazustehen, zumal von uns keiner wissen kann, wie es vor Ort wirklich abgelaufen ist, aber offensichtlich konnte euer "Gegner" die Polizei mehr überzeugen, als ihr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Wenn man so blöd ist und auf einen Angler zuschwimmt, dann noch absichtlich in die Schnur fasst und sich dann wundert das er dann nen Haken irgendwo hängen hat gehört für mich eingewiesen. 

Das Verhalten von dem "Bademeister" find ich zudem überhaupt nicht angebracht...ihr wart zuerst da und habt ihn nur darauf hingewiesen das er etwas Abstand halten soll...was ist daran schlimm? Schließlich ging er ja auf Angriff.

Allerdings gibts an Seen mit Doppelnutzung auch oft Bereiche wo Angler zu bestimmten Tages / Jahreszeiten nichts zu suchen haben...ob das bei euch so ist oder nicht wirst du wissen. Wenn ja, dann wäre euer Verhalten auch nicht ganz ok gewesen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Der Ton macht die Musik. Wenn ich mir so das Geschriebene vom TE durchlese fällt es mir schwer anzunehmen, das er dort in einem vernünftigen, sachlichen Ton auf sein Anliegen aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Und wenn man dann an einen genervten und offenbar nicht so schlauen (in den Wobbler greifen) Mitbürger gerät, dann kommt eben sowas bei raus.

Wie TropicOrange es schon schrieb, hier trafen sich wohl genau die "2 richtigen Zeitgenossen".


----------



## orgel (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wenn man so blöd ist und auf einen Angler zuschwimmt, dann noch absichtlich in die Schnur fasst und sich dann wundert das er dann nen Haken irgendwo hängen hat gehört für mich eingewiesen.
> 
> Das Verhalten von dem "Bademeister" find ich zudem überhaupt nicht angebracht...ihr wart zuerst da und habt ihn nur darauf hingewiesen das er etwas Abstand halten soll...was ist daran schlimm? Schließlich ging er ja auf Angriff.



Wenn man anhand des geschriebenen unterstellt, das es so gewesen sein könnte, wie du das jetzt schreibst...

Mal ne rein fiktive Gegendarstellung, würdest du das immer noch so sehen?:

Meine Frau und ich waren an einem See, wo es einen ausgewiesenen Badestrand gibt. Und wir wollten natürlich auch ein wenig schwimmen gehen. Dort war zwar ein Boot direkt am Strand im Wasser, aber das sollte mich von meiner Erfrischung ja nicht abhalten. Als ich dem Boot dann etwas näher kam, bemerkte ich, dass dort zwei Angler gerade am Angeln waren. Es dauerte gar nicht lange, da flogen mir auf einmal die Köder rechts und links um die Ohren. Als ich freundlich darauf hinwies, dass die ein Badestrand sei, wurde ich nur angebrüllt: "Verzieh dich, du verjagst uns die ganzen Fische" und kurz danach schlug ein Köder neben mit ein. Als ich weiter schwimmen wollte, spürte ich auf einmal einen Schmerz in meiner Hand und musste tatsächlich feststellen, dass ich einen Angelköder samt Haken in meiner Handfläche hatte. Als ich empört und vor Schmerzen schrie, was das sollte, lachten die Typen sich einen und kaum ein paar Sekunden später spürte ich den nächsten Schmerz im Bein und hatte da tatsächlich den nächsten Köder samt Haken stecken. Meine Frau war in der Zwischenzeit ans Ufer geflüchtet und rief die Polizei. Die kam glücklicherweise recht schnell und konnte die beiden gerade beim Anlegen am Bootsanleger noch erwischeen und hat nun eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung aufgenommen.

Wie gesagt, rein fiktiv, aber wer hätte jetzt Recht?


----------



## Vanner (1. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ihr hättet das Angeln auch kurz unterbrechen können wenn ihr den Schwimmer schon gesehen habt. Das hätte sicherlich nicht lange gedauert bis er wieder weg gewesen wäre. Ich hab dafür kein Verständnis, auch dann nicht wenn ihr zuerst da wart.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Am besten von Badegästen immer so weit wies geht fernhalten - das gibt sonst oft nur unnötigen Stress. 

Als Angler kann man da eigentlich kaum gewinnen - selbst wenn der Badegast wirklich selbst schuld sein sollte.

Um in so ne Situation erst gar nicht zu kommen, bleibt man von Badestellen am besten gleich komplett weg. Oder taucht dort nur bei Wetter auf, bei dem garantiert keiner baden will.

Ich hab schon viel zuviel mit (z. T. absichtlich von fern herbeischwimmenden,  posenzupfenden und belehrenden) Badegästen diskutieren müssen - das verdirbt mir meine ohnehin viel zu wenige Angelzeit.

Insofern schau ich, denen so weit wie nur möglich ausm Weg zu gehen (über Uhrzeit, Wetter etc.) und möglichst keinen von denen zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 

Wenns nach mir ginge, würde ich persönlich darum gern ausschließlich nachts angeln (auch mit der Spinne), um möglichst meine Ruhe zu haben - zudem sollen tagsüber aufgewühlte Badestellen des Nachts ja gar nicht so schlecht sein (z. B. mit Wobbler auf Zander). Da hat aber leider unsere BW-Regelung was gegen.

Für mich gibts nix Ekligeres als Krieg am Wasser - ich will da chillen, fett abschalten und mich daher nicht aufregen müssen. Je weniger potentielle Stresser ich sehe, desto besser. 

Keinen Bock mehr, ständig moralisch einwandfreie und/oder rücksichtslos rumpaddelnde Zähne ziehen zu müssen. Komplett Schnauze voll von dem Kram - und an Plasmakanonen kommt man als Normalbürger halt viel zu schlecht ran. Also lass ich das doch.

Da sind mir dann Nieselregen oder Frost dann reichlich egal, wenn ich dafür so gut wie alleine am Wasser bin.

Dann muss ich nur vor Wetterverschärfungen flüchten und nicht vor Touri-Invasionen. 

Denn die kann man bekämpfen wollen, wie man auch immer will: Die werden deswegen ganz bestimmt nicht wegbleiben und garantiert auch nicht rücksichtsvoller oder anders anglerfreundlicher werden. Gegen die Horden kommt man einfach nicht an. Zu wenig Wasser für zu viele Menschen.

Also bleibt man am besten von denen weg. Lieber frieren als Hassanfälle kriegen. Es bringt nix, weiterzuangeln, wenn man den Badegästen mangels ausreichender Gewässergröße schon gar nicht mehr ausweichen kann.

Bei uns hier heißt das im Sommer bei schönem Wetter: Gleich zu Beginn der Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang mit "geladener" Rute am Wasser stehen, sobald man darf anfangen (so ca. 4.30-5 Uhr) und dann um spätestens 9.30 Uhr wieder abhauen. 

Denn ab da wirds vor lauter Schwimmern und Tretbooten quasi unbeangelbar. Abends hat man dann die kurze Spanne zwischen Touri-Verschwinden und BW-Angellimit.

"Angeln gegen die Uhr" ist aber auch äußerst ungemütlich. Insofern bevorzuge ich wenn möglich Schlechtwettertage.


----------



## Brachsenfan (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ich angel auch an einem See in ner "Naherholungsanlage" und hab da auch oft Badegäste wenn es warm ist.
 Allerdings sind wir als Angler dort nur "geduldet" und haben somit auch kein Recht uns aufzuregen und uns zu beschweren, wenn uns ein Badegast über den Angelplatz schwimmt.
 Ich versuche, wie auch von anderen hier schon erwähnt, in der Regel dort zu fischen, wo die Badegäste nicht hin kommen oder zu einer Uhrzeit angeln zu gehen, in der sich normalerweise die wenigsten Badegäste am Wasser aufhalten.
 Auch gehe ich sehr gerne zu Jahreszeiten fischen, in denen das Gewässer für Badegäste recht uninteressant ist.(Frühjahr,Herbst,Winter)
 Im Sommer versuche ich mich zumindest, wie oben schon erwähnt, an bestimtmte Tageszeiten bzw. Nachtzeiten zu halten, oder ich geh gleich an Stellen, von denen ich weis, dass ich da selten mit Badegästen zu tun hab.
 Hundertprozentig sicher kann man sich dabei aber nie sein und wenn es doch mal zu Problemen kommen sollte, weise ich die Badegäste vorerst darauf hin, dass ich hier angeln möchte und sie doch bitte an einer anderen Stelle baden gehen möchten, oder ich verzieh mich gleich an ne andere Stelle.
 So hab ich noch nie Probleme mit diesen Badegästen gehabt!
 Klar können die manchmal nerven, aber wir sind an diesem Gewässer nur geduldet, was sich aber auch schnell mal ändern kann, und bevor ich in diesem Gewässer garnicht mehr angeln darf, vermeide ich lieber jeglichen Stress mit den anderen Nutzern dieser "Naherholungsanlage".


----------



## Surf (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist das Zauberwort ... egal wie die Sache ausgeht ... bei so wenigen und einseitigen Informationen ist es unmöglich irgendeine Rechtslage zu skizzieren ... abwarten was kommt und nie aus der Ruhe bringen lassen.


----------



## pike-81 (2. September 2014)

Moinsen!
Genau solche Geschichten sind es, die zu neuen Verboten führen. 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Bereich bald für Angler gesperrt wird, oder Ihr zu Einzelhaken verdonnert werdet. 
Ich fahre ans Wasser, um der Stadt zu entkommen. 
Ein kreuzendes Segelboot o.ä. ist mir manchmal schon zuviel. 
Petri


----------



## Franky (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ich sage mal vorsichtig so: in der Badezone wird nicht geangelt - ausserhalb der Badezone wird geangelt, wo nicht gebadet wird und nicht gebadet, wo man angelt. Diese güldene Regel hat an meinem alten Hausgewässer hervorragend funktioniert und wurde von allen akzeptiert!


----------



## wolf86 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Wenn ich sowas lese bin ich immer wieder froh, dass die Weihern in unserem Verein, auch dem Verein gehören (also nicht nur Fischereirecht). 

Somit sind es reine Angelweiher (10 und 12 ha), in denen Baden usw. schlicht verboten ist. Funktioniert wunderbar 

Und am Fließgewässer läufts bei uns einfach so, sind Bademeister im Wasser geh ich da nicht angeln, sitzt ein Angler am Wasser wird da auch nicht gebadet.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich sage mal vorsichtig so: in der Badezone wird nicht geangelt - ausserhalb der Badezone wird geangelt, wo nicht gebadet wird und nicht gebadet, wo man angelt. Diese güldene Regel hat an meinem alten Hausgewässer hervorragend funktioniert und wurde von allen akzeptiert!



So einfach kann es sein! #6
 Aber eigentlich sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand eine solche Regelung  Vorrausetzen 

 MfG Sascha


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Vor allem zeigt dies hier auch den weit verbreiteten Irrglauben einiger Angler, dass Schwimmer in jedem Fall Fische vertreiben würden.
Wer so wie ich Fische nicht nur mit der Angel sondern z.B. auch mal mit der Schnorchelausrüstung sucht, wird es nachvollziehen können, was ich meine. Sehr häufig ist es so, dass Schwimmer und auch z.B. schwimmende Hunde den Gewässerboden etwas aufwühlen, Nahrung aus dem Boden lösen, das Gewässer etwas eintrüben und damit sogar Fische anlocken.
Wenn die meisten Badenden wüssten, was alles in unmittelbarer Nähe unter und neben ihnen im Wasser lebt, würden sie vermutlich das Hallenbad vorziehen.

Ansonsten (zu der hier geschilderten Story):
Es ist mir völlig neu, dass man Wobbler als Köder beim Ansitzangeln benutzt. Bei uns hier werden die meistens aktiv gefischt, d.h. ausgeworfen und wieder eingeholt, und da kann ich beim Auswerfen bestimmen, ob der Wobbler in der Nähe eines Badegastes landet oder nicht, und beim Einholen die Geschwindigkeit so wählen, dass kein Badender Gelegenheit hätte, absichtlich oder versehentlich in meine Schnur oder gar an meinen Haken zu geraten.


----------



## Deep Down (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Die denkbaren Szenarien sind so vielgestaltig dass man ohne den gesamten Sachverhalt bzw. die jeweiligen Sachverhaltsdarstellungen zu kennen eh nicht "urteilen" kann. Insoweit verbietet sich auch erstmal jegliches Moralisieren in Richtung des Threaderstellers.

Bevor ihr da weitere Angaben zu macht, holt Euch anwaltlichen Rat, da ist viel Luft zum argumentieren drin!

Die generellen Verhaltenstipps zur Rücksichtnahme sollte man unabhängig davon beherzigen!


----------



## Andal (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Dr. Ott'l schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand...



Von der vollkommenen Abwesenheit des selbigen kann im vorliegenden Fall wohl beinahe zwingend ausgegangen werden.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



hecht80 schrieb:


> wie is da eig. die rechtelage?



Durchaus interessante Frage. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass da durchaus was kommen kann... So ein Wobbler schwimmt ja nicht von allein in Hand und Bein. Geht es nach dem Gefühl der Boardies - ist Dein / Euer an Anteil an der Verletzung in jedem Fall gegeben...

Wie wäre es denn, den Versuch einer Entschuldigung mit Essensgutschein oder so zu starten?


----------



## Big Troll (2. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Das Problem ist wohl nicht mehr der BadeGAST....










So pflanzt man neue ANGELN VERBOTEN Schilder#q


----------



## warenandi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Mir erging es vor einigen Wochen so ähnlich.
So starteten mein Vater und ich undsere kleine Ageltour.
Ab an eines von unseren Lieblingsgewässern. Ca 3,5ha groß/klein. Da gibt es auch einen kleinen Badestrand. Das Wetter war an diesem Tag nicht so besonders sodass wir zum Strand Gefahren sind. Ruten raus, Bierchen getrunken und die Zeit verging. Nach etwa 2h kam dieser beklo*** alte Sa*k und brüllte in einem Ton von oben runter: EY! ANGELN SOFORT REIN, WIR WOLLEN HIER BADEN. SOFORT JETZT!
Ich hab ihn angeguckt und meinte nur so in einem ruhigen Ton: Und so schon gar nicht.
Er wieder: WISSEN SIE NICHT WER ICH BIN? ICH BIN GEMEINDEVERTRETER DES DORFES ..... UND MIR GEHÖRT DAS GUT IN ..... ( Kleines Dorf nebenan)
Ich dann wieder: Mir ist das total egal wer sie sind. Und mir hängt nen Furz quer. Legen Sie einfach mal nen anderen Ton an den Tag und machen hier nicht auf Dicke Hose. Tolles Vorbild für Ihre Enkelkinder (die waren nämlich dabei).
Noch langem hin und her hat er gedroht die Polizei zu rufen.
Das war mein Stichwort.
Habe dann mit einem breitem Grinsen im Gesicht gesagt:
Bitteschön, rufen Sie doch MEINE KOLLEGEN.....:m
Er tat es nicht, wir haben nachher die Angeln erstmal reingeholt damit die Kinder baden gehen konnten. Gedroht hat er das er den ganzen See sperren lassen will und wenn das nicht geht, dann aber auf jeden fall den Strandabschnitt. 
Ich habe zum Telefon gegriffen und unseren Vereinsvorsitzenden angerufen. Er meinte auch, absolut unmöglich. Der Eigentümer des Gewässers ist absolut Leidenschaftlicher Angler und dieses Gewässer, vorzugsweise sogar der Strandabschnitt, ist sein Hausgewässer...
Das Ende vom Lied war das ich Ihm erzählt habe das er doch einfach mal nen anderen Ton an den Tag legen soll und nicht einen auf Dicke Hose machen muss. Schon gar nicht vor Kindern.
Langes Gesicht hat er gezogen und weg war er dann. Ich hab noch nen Karpfen bekommen und bin dann auch los...
Der Ton macht die Musik. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.
LG


----------



## diemai (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Früher , als ich jünger war , habe ich mir das auch einige Male angetan , während der langsam beginnenden Badesaison im Juni an einen Hamburger Badesee zu angeln , ..........habe das dann aber recht schnell aufgegeben , um meine Nerven zu schonen , .....und bin bis Anfang September auf nicht "bebadebare" Gewässer ausgewichen .

Ich geh' schließlich zum Angeln , und zieh' nicht in den Krieg ! 

Ich will hier keinen Stab brechen , wer nun Recht hat oder nicht , ......aber alleine diese Nerverei mit den ständigen Konfrontationen an einem Badegewässer wäre mir zuviel , ich möchte in Ruhe angeln !

Fische werden an einem hoch frequentierten Badegewässer von den Schwimmern sowieso nicht verscheucht , ...eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall , wenn man die Gegebenheiten auszunutzen weiß .

Und ich stimme auch einigen Vorrednern zu , ....das durch solche Konfrontationen zwischen Anglern und Badenden oft nur neue Angelverbote generiert werden , ...das ist hierzulande halt so .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## warenandi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Grundsätzlich ist es so das dort wo gebadet wird zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht geangelt werden darf. Wenn niemand im Wasser ist, darf selbstverständlich geangelt werden. Es sei denn es weisen ausdrücklich Schilder darauf hin die das Angeln an der Badestelle verbieten. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme!
Ansonsten so wie diemai schon schrieb, einfach dann halt dieses Gewässer meiden oder wenigstens an eine andere Stelle ausweichen an der nicht gebadet wird und auch nicht gebadet werden darf.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ich kann diemai auch nur beipflichten - bei uns gibt es keine ausgewiesenen Badestellen, da sind die ganzen "Seen" eine einzige Badezone.

Da hilft wie gesagt nur ganz wegbleiben oder uhrzeit- bzw. wettermäßig ausweichen.

Andernfalls gibt es zu 170 % Stress - man kann sich da einfach nicht aus dem Weg gehen, die Gewässer sind einfach zu klein.

Und der Angler ist nunmal stets am alleruntersten Ende der Gewässernutzungsnahrungskette. 

Angler sollen sich alles gefallen lassen, Schwimmer und andere Touris dürfen sich sozusagen alles erlauben (auch Angler absichtlich stressen).

Das ist nicht schön, aber ist nunmal so. Angler haben in D halt einfach einen supermiesen Stand. Insofern schaue ich einfach, gar nicht erst in so eine Situation zu kommen.

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme wäre super, ist aber IMO eine komplette Illusion. Ich nehme sehr gerne auf Schwimmer Rücksicht - die aber dann bitte auch auf mich. Die Betonung liegt nunmal auf "gegenseitig".

Gilt auch für "der Ton macht die Musik" - kaum zu glauben, was man sich da zum Teil anhören muss, obwohl man selbst kein einziges Wort sagt und nur dasitzt. Da wird dann schon aus der Ferne gepöbelt und gebrüllt, dass man sich gefälligst zu verziehen hätte. "Sch****** Angler" zählt da noch zu den harmloseren Bezeichnungen.

Da Rücksichtnahme von Schwimmerseite meiner Erfahrung nach aber praktisch nie der Fall ist ("das ist ein Badesee und kein Angelsee" usw.) und dagegen auch null und nichts zu machen ist, halte ich Wegbleiben zu "berühmt-berüchtigten" Zeiten für die intelligenteste Lösung.

Hab mich da schon viel zu viel aufregen müssen, mir reichts komplett mit dem Kram. Denn ob man da Anfälle bekommt oder ruhig bleibt, bewirkt genau dasselbe - nämlich gar nichts. Am nächsten Schönwettertag ist die Suppe genau dieselbe.

Zwar vielleicht mit anderen Gesichtern, aber vom Prinzip her genau gleich. Gebe ich mir darum nicht mehr - auch, wenn ich theoretisch das Recht habe, da ebenfalls am Wasser anwesend zu sein (und dafür auch noch nicht zu knapp bleche).

Da es den Leuten offenbar komplett egal ist, dass sie einem als Angler massiv und sehr oft mit voller Absicht die Freizeit verderben, schaue ich, dass sie dies möglichst gar nicht erst können.

Das ist zwar körperlich unbequem (wer angelt schon gern bei Mieswetter zu miesen Uhrzeiten), aber bringt mir unterm Strich deutlich mehr Angelspaß.

Ich will Fische fangen und keine Luftmatratzen oder Tretboote.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Manchmal versteh ich nicht wieso viele einfach den Schwanz einziehen, obwohl sie ebenso ein Recht haben den See zu nutzen und sogar dafür zahlen was der Badende wohl nicht tut.

Einfach mal durchsetzen und nicht alles hinnehmen, auch wenns nervig ist. Nicht der Klügere gibt nach, sondern der Schwächere. Das die Angler dann am untersten Ende stehen ist dann ja auch kein Wunder, wenn viele es zulassen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

ich mag auch Badestraende . allerdings angel is mindestens 200m entfernt wenn nicht sogar 300 meter. nur in den fruehen Moregenstunden angel ich mal im  25m Berecich. allerdings sind dann llei Idioten im Bett. Sawie die Badegaeste kommen bin ich weg.


War in diesem Sommer an der Suedkueste Englands( 2stunden Autofahrt) zum Makrelenangeln vom Strand aus. nebenbei Habe ich immer ca 30-50m drausen 1-2 Angelsn mit Pose ausgelegt fuer Wolfsbarsche
Kurz danach kam ein Vater mit 3 12-16 jaehrigen Jungs . Die hatten wirklich nichts nesseres zu tun als Steine ins Wasser zu werfen.
 Der Starnd ist ein reiner Kieselstrand und normalerweise nur bevoelkert mit Anglern.

Ich fragte hoeflich ob diese nicht 100m Weitergehen koennen. Strand war ca 10km lang. Als Antwort bekam ich das der Strand jedem gehoehrte.

Ich jedenfalls habe dann erklaert das ein 100-150g Blei grosse LOecher  in seinem Kof und auch in den Koepfen seiner Jungs machen kann, falls die Schnur reissen sollte. jeden Ueberlebenschance is gleich 0%. 
Ich habe zwar eine Versicherung fuer Personenschaeden allerdings muesste er sehen ob es das wert ist.


Erst danach verzog er sich.
Idioten bekommst Du  ueberall auf der Welt.

Fuer euch muss ich sagen, beide Parteien sollten 1 Jahr Naturverbot haben)


----------



## Schlacko (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Mir ist da mal was passiert als ich noch Windsurfer war.
Der See ist als Wassersport und angelsee ausgezeichnet gewesen.
Auch hier gibt es "badestellen" wobei überall Schilder stehen die das baden verbieten. Ich schön mit Speed über den See gerauscht,
plötzlich ein Schlag. Hinter mir tauchte ein Schwimmer auf über den ich gefahren bin.Bin dann mit dem Schwimmer am surfboard an Land gefahren. Habe den Schwimmer mit meiner carbonfinne den halben Arm aufgeschlitzt. Blut ohne Ende und man hat sogar den Knochen gesehen und ich habe meine Finne verloren. Um auf den Punkt zu kommen. Der Schwimmer durfte dort nicht schwimmen und musste mir ne neue Finne kaufen. Zudem hat er sich auch noch bei mir entschuldigt. Passt nicht ganz zum Thema hat aber was mit Badegästen zu tun.


----------



## schomi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ganz allgemein zum Thema Angler trifft auf Nichtangler und es gibt Streit:

Warum müssen wir Angler immer nachgeben? (weil wir die Klügeren sind?)
Wer vertritt* unsere* Interessen? Verein? Verband? oder jeder für sich allein?
Wir bezahlen dafür, das wir da angeln dürfen.


----------



## Andal (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Genau da, wo sich der Herr Ichhabebezahltunddarfhierangeln und der Herr Badenerlaubtalsobadeichgenauhier treffen fliegen auch garantiert die Fetzen.

An solchen Brennpunkten vorsorglich das Hirn einschalten und sie meiden, hat schon gleich gar nicht mit kuschen zu tun. Bei manchen Kollegen habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie Angeln gehen, nur um dem Rest der Welt zu demonstrieren, dass sie der vermeintliche Big Mäc sind.

Ich hatte an einem Angelsteg(!) genau einmal eine Begegnung mit der badenden Art, in Form einer nicht ganz und gar hässlichen Dame. Grad wie sie die Badeleiter abentern wollte, wieß ich sie freundlich darauf hin, dass wohl vom letzten Jugendgelage noch reichlich Scherben im Wasser lägen und sie doch vorsichtig sein solle. Sie dankte mir und entschwand. Es hätte mich aber auch nicht gestört, wenn sie statt dem Bad im See bei mir ein Sonnenbad genommen hätte.


----------



## TropicOrange (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Andal schrieb:


> ... Es hätte mich aber auch nicht gestört, wenn sie statt dem Bad im See bei mir ein Sonnenbad genommen hätte.



Manchmal muss man(n) eben Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Wenn man sich wo niederlässt und angelt und später kommt wer, macht einem die Stelle streitig oder will mit Absicht provozieren und sich der Angler vertreiben lässt ist das schon irgendwie lächerlich. Schließlich ist es der andere, der keine Rücksicht nimmt.

Durch das Kuschen signalisiert man dem anderen nur das er im Recht ist und man selbst zu "schwach" ist sein Recht durchzusetzen. Und als Angler hat man nunmal das Recht die Fischerei auszuüben und vor allem wenn man dafür zahlt (Leistung und Gegenleistung)

Vom Prinzip her hatte ich erst vor einigen Wochen eine ähnliche Situation wo ich angelte und irgendwann Jugendliche kamen, die sich am Wasser niedergelassen haben und irgendwann Steine ins Wasser warfen. Sicher hätte ich mich auch einfach vertreiben lassen können, habe denen aber klar gemacht das ich wenn die nicht sofort verschwinden die Polizei rufe...dann sind die schnell verschwunden und fertig. Einfach ehrlich und direkt gesagt was Sache ist, ohne irgendwelche Geschichten zu erfinden. Manche brauchen halt nen klaren Ton. Habe mich dann schnell beruhigt und hatte noch einen schönen Angeltag.

Nur weil man auf sein Recht besteht spielt man sich noch lange nicht auf.


----------



## Andal (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Hier gehts aber nicht um irgendwo und hastenichtgesehen. Es geht darum, dass im August, am Tage, bei noch badetauglichen Temperaturen in unmittelbarer Nähe vor einem Badestrand geangelt wurde, stur geblieben wurde und es zur Eskalation gekommen ist. Merken wir irgend etwas?


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr, einen Krieg zu führen, den ich wg. massiver zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit nicht gewinnen kann.

Mir isses einfach zu dumm geworden, beim Angeln ständig den Napalmwerfer auspacken zu müssen - es bringt einfach nix.

Hat man sozusagen den einen bekämpft, kommt gleich der nächste. Das hört nie auf - außer eben bei Nicht-Touri- und Nicht-Badewetter.

Für "öffentliches Freibadangeln" ist mir meine ohnehin viel zu knappe Angelzeit inzwischen viel zu schade. Ausweichen wie gesagt komplett zwecklos, da ganzer "See" eine einzige Badezone.

Jede Minute, in der man sich mit Badegästen etc. herumstreitet, ist eine verlorene Freizeitminute.

Natürlich hat man ein Recht, auch dort zu sein. Insbesondere, wenn man schon lange vorher deutlich sichtbar da war. Das interessiert aber schlichtweg niemand - sobald Schwimmer da sind, ist das deren See. So sehen die das einfach, da ist nichts zu machen - ob man nun die andere Backe hinhält oder viehisch brüllend Bruce-Lee-Purzelbäume schlägt. Ergebnis ist dasselbe.

Also warum ausgerechnet auch noch auf Konfrontationskurs gehen, wenn man noch irgendwie über Wetter, Uhrzeit etc. ausweichen kann.

Gilt auch für freilaufende unerzogene Hunde, missratene Stresskinder usw. Es ist grundsätzlich der Angler schuld. 

Ich habe es noch NIE erlebt, dass der "Schnurschwimmer" sich z. B. trotz deutlich sichtbarer Pose und deutlich sichtbar am Ufer sitzenden Angler irgendeiner Schuld bewusst wäre. "Wer hingucken kann, ist klar im Vorteil" scheint da nicht existent. Der Angler ist da schon ob seiner reinen Anwesenheit "schuldig".

Mit Schwanz einziehen hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun - sondern lediglich mit extremer Kriegsmüdigkeit. Ich geb mir den Mist einfach schon viel zu lange - keinen Bock mehr, dauernd deutliches Missfallen wg. Rücksichtslosigkeit äußern zu müssen.

Sprüche wie "da sind Sie doch selber schuld, wenn Sie meinen, hier unbedingt angeln zu müssen" oder "das ist ja unverschämt, wie weit Sie hier auswerfen, das sind ja mindestens 10 m", "meine Kinder können Steine ins Wasser werfen, wo sie wollen", "Sie verbieten meinem Hund nicht das Schwimmen", "auf Tierquäler nehme ich keine Rücksicht" usw. kann ich einfach nicht mehr hören.

Egal, ob man sich kräftig dagegen wehrt oder nicht - es bringt nichts, (urbane) Touris jeglicher Art sind hier sowieso oberheilige Kühe. So ist das halt an massivst überlaufenen Naherholungsraum-Kleingewässern. 

Wie gesagt: Zu wenig Regionalwasser für viel zu viele Menschen. Bei halbwegs Schönwetter wird hier jede noch so kleine Minipfütze gnadenlos ab der Vormittagsmitte überrannt.

Insofern habe ich vor geraumer Zeit beschlossen, da möglichst umzusatteln auf "unangenehme Zeiten".

An einer ausgewiesenen Badezone würde ich persönlich bei ansatzweise Schönwetter gar nicht erst angeln  - da ist Stress quasi vorprogrammiert.

Wenns da dann scheppert, braucht man sich IMO nicht unbedingt wundern. Insofern: Besser von so Stellen gleich wegbleiben und sich ne andere Ecke suchen.

Was bringt der beste Hotspot, wenn dieser Begriff dann in einer anderen Sinnesrichtung  wörtlich auszulegen ist. Isses IMO überhaupt nicht wert. Macht man sich nur seine Freizeit selber mit kaputt.


----------



## rippi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Andal schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber nicht um irgendwo und hastenichtgesehen. Es geht darum, dass im August, am Tage, bei noch badetauglichen Temperaturen in unmittelbarer Nähe vor einem Badestrand geangelt wurde, stur geblieben wurde und es zur Eskalation gekommen ist. Merken wir irgend etwas?



Laut TE handelte es sich aber um einen 400m langen Strand/Badestelle, da kann ich doch wohl von beiden (Angler und Schwimmer) gegenseitige Rücksicht erwarten. Immerhin hat seine Frau es ja auch hinbekommen ein Stück weiter ins Wasser zu gehen. 

 Ich glaube viele sind einfach der Konfrontation müde geworden und ich weiß auch nicht, viele sind anscheinend nicht so ein angelnder Spinner wie ich. Ich meine wenn ich angele und da wollen welche schwimmen oder so und die Fragen mich ob das ok ist, was vorkommt, dann sage ich ja, ich hab da ja kein Problem mit wenn das mit Rücksicht verbunden ist. Aber wenn da einfach einer rein geht und mich dumm anmacht, dann kriegt er mittlerweile auch einen Spruch zurück. 

 Ich meine es wird sich über wenig Rücksicht von Nicht-Anglern beschwert, aber dann wird oft nur zurückgezogen. Ich meine was bringt das. Generationen von Angler haben sich beim Konflikt immer zurückgehalten, zumindest sehe ich das so, dass eher mal lieber aufgegeben wurde als eine Handlung auszuführen die möglicherweise Repressalien mit sich zieht. Und dann ist es doch nicht verwunderlich das Anglern keinen Respekt entgegen bringt. Rein nach dem Motto, ach wenn der Angler da jetzt sowieso nichts gegen macht, brauch ich ja nichts zu befürchten und mach es einfach mal. Es ist nun mal so das in Deutschland irgendwie eine Mentalität entstanden bzw. immer noch vorhanden ist sich gegen vermeintlich schwächere alles mögliche erlauben zu können. 

 Und nur mal so, in der Geschichte haben nur wenige Völker, Ethnien, Soziale Gruppierungen oder auch Geschlechter mehr Rechte erhalten weil sie sich dezent zurückgehalten haben. Nein irgendwelche Proteste, Demonstrationen, etc. gab es immer und sie haben letztendlich häufig was gebracht. 

 Das soll hier übrigens keine Hetze oder so sein, ich bin nur sehr verwundert darüber, dass ihr durch Zurückhaltung mehr für das Angeln rausholen wollt.
 Kritik an Syntax o.Ä. könnt ihr euch übrigens sparen.


----------



## Andal (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



> Laut TE handelte es sich aber um einen 400m langen Strand/Badestelle



Das lässt auch vermuten, dass man dort wohlweislich eine bewußte Trennung der Interessen vorgesehen hat. Um so dreister anderen das zugestandene Revier streitig zu machen.

Aber wenn hier einige meinen, sie müssten einen Dshihad gegen Andersnutzende führen. Von mir aus, ich werde deswegen keine Fatwa über euch aussprechen. Meine Meinung steht. Bewußte Provokation und Konfrontation führt garantiert nicht zum Konsens!


----------



## Saarhunter (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Bei mir sind es nicht die Freischwimmer da ich im Fluss Angele aber ich muss mich ständig mit Ruderern und Drachbootfahrern rumschlagen! Die halten Teilweise ihren Fluss auch für ihre Private Paddelstrecke und so verhalten sie sich auch...Teilweise kommen sie so dicht am Ufer vorbei das man gar keine Chance hat seine Schnüre noch in Sicherheit zu bringen.....habe mir jetzt extra einen Platz gesucht wo ich eine gute Einsicht habe und die Jungs zumindest versuchen kann etwas abstand von den Schnüren zu halten aber ja.....nicht jeder ist einsichtig....gab sogar schonmal eine lustige Eskimorolle als einer irgendwie die dicke hellblaue Wallerschnur einfach mal ignoriert hat und diese irgendwie nicht nachgeben wollte 

Aber was will man machen.....am besten....der klügere gibt nach....dann gibts auch keinen unnötigen Stress am Wasser und dafür geh ich nicht Angeln


----------



## rippi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Andal schrieb:


> Bewußte Provokation und Konfrontation führt garantiert nicht zum Konsens!



Warum bist du dir da so sicher?


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



> Aber wenn da einfach einer rein geht und mich dumm anmacht, dann kriegt er mittlerweile auch einen Spruch zurück.


Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man sich nichts gefallen lassen muss. Manche Dinge gehen einfach mal gar nicht, da bedarf es deutlicher Widerworte.

Ich will jedoch in Ruhe angeln und nicht andauernd "Sprüche zurückgeben müssen", weil Angler offenbar als Fußabtreter, Stresszielscheiben etc. angesehen werden. Zu oft machen müssen, keinen Bock mehr.

Insofern: Es wirkt dem Krieg extrem entgegen, da möglichst gar niemand zu Gesicht zu kriegen. Was ich mittlerweile massiv bevorzuge. So mache ich sozusagen das beste draus bzw. wähle das kleinere von zwei Übeln (= das Mieswetter und/oder die Miesuhrzeit).


----------



## rippi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man sich nichts gefallen lassen muss. Manche Dinge gehen einfach mal gar nicht, da bedarf es deutlicher Widerworte.
> 
> Ich will jedoch in Ruhe angeln und nicht andauernd "Sprüche zurückgeben müssen", weil Angler offenbar als Fußabtreter, Stresszielscheiben etc. angesehen werden. Zu oft machen müssen, keinen Bock mehr.
> 
> Insofern: Es wirkt dem Krieg extrem entgegen, da möglichst gar niemand zu Gesicht zu kriegen.



 Wie gesagt ich wollte damit auch nicht erreichen, das alle Angler sich jetzt Plätze in der Öffentlichkeit suchen nur um den Konflikt zu suchen. Aber wenn ich mitten im Wald im Fluss stehe circa 150m von einer bekannten Hundebadestrandstelle entfernt und jemand, nur um zu provozieren, sein Hund nicht da, sondern bei mir reinspringen lässt, dann schreie ich einfach rum, ich bin einfach noch zu jung dafür um das gekonnt zu ignorieren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Sowas geht nicht, da gibts von mir auch weiterhin nen kräftigen Einlauf. Was zuviel ist, ist nunmal zuviel. Da schallt es dann so aus dem Wald heraus, wie es hineinschallt. Da ist derjenige dann an den ganz Falschen geraten.

Was aber natürlich nicht heißt, dass man gewalttätig wird, die Leute mit Ködern beballert etc. Derjenige kriegt dann eben was zu hören, das er die nächsten 40 Jahre garantiert nicht mehr vergisst.

Die Mieswettermethode senkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für solche Ereignisse aber ganz stark - morgens um halb 5 bei Nieselregen sind so gut wie keine Gassigeher anzutreffen.


----------



## Andal (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Außerdem sind da die Aussichten auf Fisch auch besser, als Nachmittag um drei, wenn der Stern aufs Wasser dengelt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ebenpopeben.


----------



## Jose (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



D1985 schrieb:


> ...wo ich angelte und irgendwann Jugendliche kamen, die sich am Wasser niedergelassen haben und irgendwann Steine ins Wasser warfen. Sicher hätte ich mich auch einfach vertreiben lassen können, habe denen aber klar gemacht das ich wenn die nicht sofort verschwinden die Polizei rufe...



da hast du aber glück gehabt. 
die haben nix verbotenes getan, jedenfalls nix rechtlich relevantes. 
du hättest aber quasi einen "falschalarm" gegeben, schreiben die herren auch schon mal ein ticket für.

und ja, gedanken- bis rücksichtslos ist es schon, von den badenden, surfern, ruderern - kurz allen außer anglern.

oops, nicht ganz: die pfeifen, die  "meinem" platz besetzt halten oder sich neben mir breit machen (der rhein ist schließlich mehrere 100km lang), ach, die, die sind auch nicht besser...


----------



## Andal (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Andal schrieb:


> Bewußte Provokation und Konfrontation führt garantiert nicht zum Konsens!





rippi schrieb:


> Warum bist du dir da so sicher?



Ich hoffe ja, deine Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint. Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## rippi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, deine Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint. Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.



Och, ich habe heute nix mehr vor, also lass uns das mal weiter ausspielen und ich sage: Ja ich meine die Frage voll Ernst! und sehe keinen Grund davon abzuweichen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Weil das der direkte Weg hin zu Angelverboten ist. 

Wehren falls nötig (wenn man einfach nur friedlich angelt, von gar niemand was will und einen irgendwelche Freaks mit voller Absicht nicht in Ruhe lassen bzw. stören) - ja, zu Recht. 

Selbst gezielt Stress durch Provozieren etc. anfangen - definitiv nein. Dieser Schuss geht garantiert nach hinten los. Dadurch wird mal überhaupt gar nix erreicht - im Gegenteil. 

Schon gar keine freizeitliche Erholung und entspanntes Abschalten beim Angeln. Völlig unchillig - nee danke. Der Alltag außerhalb des Angelns ist schon nervig genug. Damit versaut man sich auch selbst die eigene Freizeit.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Besser als Pirsch Hirsch das eben beschrieben hat kann ich es auch nicht.
Kulant bei Leuten die sich vernünftig verhalten, standhaft bei Spinnern.
Jemand der das Risiko eingeht in Angelschnüre reinzugreifen ist definitiv blöde.

Ich hatte mit sowas noch nie Probleme kann aber auch an meiner Erscheinung liegen. 182 cm, 115 KG, Haare 5 mm, ein Kopf wie ein Amboss und einige sichtbare Narben. Das schafft Ruhe. 
Wenn ich mit meiner 2 jährigen zuckersüssen Tochter auf dem Arm im Supermarkt rumlaufe, sind die Leute äusserst perplex.


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Sorry wenn ich euch bremse:m
 habt ihr schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das dem wirklich nicht klar sein kann, dass da ein Wobbler mit Drillingen kommt?
 Woher soll das ein Angelfremder Mensch wissen?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

aber das am ende ein haken ist kann man wissen.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

und ein einzelhaken ist auch kein geschenk.:c


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Also jetzt mal ehrlich: Bedingt durch wenige Uferstellen angel ich ab und an selbst im Hochsommer an einer bestimmten, gut frequentieren Badestelle auf Zander. Da sind die nämlich gern unterwegs, weil angetrübt und viel Kleinfisch. 

Es gab in den 5 Jahren, die ich das mache, noch nicht einen Konflikt. Nicht einen. Wenn wirklich einer in Richtung meiner Wurfbahn schwimmt, mach ich halt kurz Pause...genauso wie ich mich vor Booten in Engstellen in acht nehmen muss guck ich halt auch nach Schwimmern. 

Mit ein bissel Hirn geht das problemlos!! Sorry, is so. Ich kann meine Wobbler und Gummi steuern. 

Absichtlich hat noch kein Schwimmer versucht zu "beißen"...tut ja weh  .

Und wisst ihr was: Ab und an kann man sich mit anderen (badenden) Anglern sogar gut unterhalten, was mir in der Anfangszeit am neuen See sogar ein wenig weiter half.

Aber einen Schwimmer unabsichtlich/ nicht grob fahrlässig zu haken, ist fast unmöglich...ich kann im Zweifel schneller kurbeln, als der schwimmen.

Im übrigen hat kaum ein Badegast was gegen Angler, jedenfalls bei uns. Die nerven höchstens mit Fragen...

Genauso an der Ostsee...ich habe schon in der Dämmerung zwischen Badenden Dorsche im gleichen Buhnenfeld geblinkert...war allerdings zuerst da. Kurzer Gruß, "Wo angelst Du?" "Grade raus." "Wir schwimmen links, ok?" "Jo mach macht mal." Fertig.


----------



## Deep Down (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Hier mal einige der mir bekannten Regelungen, die dem Bade- und Erholungsbetrieb geschuldet sind.

Gewässer Nr. 1: 
Das Angeln ist in der Zeit vom 15.05. bis 15.09. eines jeden Jahres von montags bis freitags in der Zeit von 9:00 - 19:00 Uhr und an Samstagen, Sonn- und Feiertagen ab 9:00 Uhr nicht gestattet.
Bei Lufttemperaturen unter 15°C darf (in dieser Zeit) geangelt werden, ohne Badegäste und Benutzer des Erholungsgebietes zu behindern, gefährden oder zu belästigen. Der Badebetrieb behält Vorrang.

Gewässer Nr.2:
In der Badesaison vom 01.06. bis 31.08. einen jeden Jahres ist in der Zeit von 12:00 bis 19:00 Uhr das Angeln grundsätzlich nicht gestattet.
Bei Lufttemperaturen unter 20°C darf auch in diesen Zeiten geangelt werden, ohne Badegäste und andere Benutzer des Erholungsgebietes dadurch zu gefährden, zu behindern oder zu belästigen. Der Badebetrieb behält Vorrang.

Gewässer Nr. 3
Das Angeln ist nur in der Zeit von 17:00 bis 10:00 Uhr gestattet.
In der Zeit vom 01.10. bis einschl. 30.04. eines jeden Jahres darf von 15:00 bis 11:00 Uhr geangelt werden.

Bei allen Gewässern sind die Angler die einzigen Nutzer, die für die Nutzung etwas, nämlich Pacht, zahlen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber einen Schwimmer unabsichtlich/ nicht grob fahrlässig zu haken, ist fast unmöglich...ich kann im Zweifel schneller kurbeln, als der schwimmen.



Seh ich auch so - unmöglich. Es sei denn, der Wobbler schlägt 3m neben einem ein. Dann schafft man es mit 5 Sprüngen durch das Wasser, wenn man sich sputet...


----------



## Franky (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ist Euch eigentlich auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich der TE seit Seite 1 nicht mehr hier geäussert hat???


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist Euch eigentlich auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich der TE seit Seite 1 nicht mehr hier geäussert hat???



Jep, da hat wohl einer auf Rechtfertigung gehofft#d


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist Euch eigentlich auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich der TE seit Seite 1 nicht mehr hier geäussert hat???



Vielleicht schon im Knast...


----------



## Lommel (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielleicht schon im Knast...


 
Oder er hat deinen Vorschlag mit dem Essensgutschein beherzigt .

Wenns warm ist mutiere ich mit meinen Kindern an unserem Baggersee auch zum Schwimmer. Wenn einer angelt kann man auch als Schwimmer Rücksicht nehmen. Probleme gibt es doch immer nur dann, wenn zwei Extreme aufeinandertreffen.


----------



## Fin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Auch wenn ich die komplette Story nicht kenne. Selbst schuld! Wem das "recht haben" wichtiger als ein schöner Angeltag ist dem kann man nicht helfen. Von Zelten und Badegästen hält man nunmal abstand (was ja als Spinnfischer auch kein Problem sein sollte). Und auch wenn der Badegast im unrecht ist und proviziert usw. geht man halt 100m weiter und wünscht ihm nen schönen Tag. Auf den Ärger (Verletzungen, Polizei, Anzeige) kann man doch verzichten? Du anscheind nicht. Angler...

PS: Habe im Berliner Umland an *sehr stark* mit Besuchern und Badegästen frequentierten Angelsee geangelt. Probleme = 0

Und ebenfalls an einem großen See mit vielen Touris in Meck Pomm inklusive Hundebadestrand. Dort hat ein Hund mein Rod Pod inklusive Angeln fast in Wasser befördert. Ich habe den Hund dann vorsichtig aber bestimmt vom Steg ins Wasser geschmissen (unter den Augen der Besitzer). Diese lachten nur und meinten das der Fisch dann denen gehört wenn ich mit dem Hund als Lockmittel noch was fange. Die Karpfen hat es auch nicht gestört. 

Das kann ich somit bestätigen:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vor allem zeigt dies hier auch den weit  verbreiteten Irrglauben einiger Angler, dass Schwimmer in jedem Fall  Fische vertreiben würden.
> Wer so wie ich Fische nicht nur mit der Angel sondern z.B. auch mal mit  der Schnorchelausrüstung sucht, wird es nachvollziehen können, was ich  meine. Sehr häufig ist es so, dass Schwimmer und auch z.B. *schwimmende  Hunde den Gewässerboden etwas aufwühlen*, Nahrung aus dem Boden lösen,  das Gewässer etwas eintrüben und damit *sogar Fische anlocken*.


----------



## Fin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



D1985 schrieb:


> Manchmal versteh ich nicht wieso viele einfach den Schwanz einziehen, obwohl sie ebenso ein Recht haben den See zu nutzen und sogar dafür zahlen was der Badende wohl nicht tut.
> 
> Einfach mal durchsetzen und nicht alles hinnehmen, auch wenns nervig ist. Nicht der Klügere gibt nach, sondern der Schwächere. Das die Angler dann am untersten Ende stehen ist dann ja auch kein Wunder, wenn viele es zulassen



Ziemlicher Quatsch. Oftmals sind Angler auch nur "geduldet". Mag an vorrangingen Angelgewässern anders aussehen. Ich zumindest bin an sehr heißen Angeltagen durchaus auch mal gerne "Badegast". Zugegeben mein Hausgewässer ist eher weniger zum Baden geeignet. Und falls es doch mal vorkommt sind es meistens eher traurige Schlagzeilen  (Elbe).


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Fin schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Quatsch. Oftmals sind Angler auch nur "geduldet". Mag an vorrangingen Angelgewässern anders aussehen. Ich zumindest bin an sehr heißen Angeltagen durchaus auch mal gerne "Badegast". Zugegeben mein Hausgewässer ist eher weniger zum Baden geeignet. Und falls es doch mal vorkommt sind es meistens eher traurige Schlagzeilen  (Elbe).



Hey Leute-mit der Berechtigung zu Angeln erwirbt der Fischereirechtsinhaber gewisse Sonderrechte. Das steht natürlich im Pacht/Kaufvertrag ob Baden erlaubt ist.Nur weil viele Badegäste glauben das auch Angler gratis das Gewässer nutzen, müssen wir uns so nicht verhalten.
Ich kenne ein Verein da war sogar im Kaufvertrag festgelegt das der Verein niemals das Baden erlauben darf -auf Der Seite des Ortes steht das als bester Badesee drin.


----------



## Fin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



rippi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich wollte damit auch nicht erreichen, das alle Angler sich jetzt Plätze in der Öffentlichkeit suchen nur um den Konflikt zu suchen. Aber wenn ich mitten im Wald im Fluss stehe circa 150m von einer bekannten Hundebadestrandstelle entfernt und jemand, nur um zu provozieren, sein Hund nicht da, sondern bei mir reinspringen lässt, dann schreie ich einfach rum, ich bin einfach noch zu jung dafür um das gekonnt zu ignorieren.



Hat irgendjemand was anderes behauptet? Das ist doch eine völlig andere Situation. Geht es um einen Angelsee/Vereinsgewässer mit geduldeten Badegästen? Oder um einen bekannten Badesee mit Angelgästen? Usw. da kann man doch nichts pauschalisieren. Bin immer erstaunt wie man ich solche Situationen gerät (Wobbler vs. Badegast). Außerdem kann man die Angelfähigkeit und den gesunden Menschenverstand sehr in frage stellen (TE). Und ist es total angenehm wenn jeder überall und zu jeder Zeit sein recht durchsetzten will anstatt einfach etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen(zb. erreichen der Angelgewässer in Brandenburg vs. Waldfahrgenehmigung). Andererseits zeigt der Thread hier wieder eines. Ich bin ich durchaus froh das es bei den meisten Angelkollegen die mir am Gewässer begegnen bei nem typisch norddeutschen "moin", "petri" oder stillschweigen bleibt. #h


----------



## Fin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

@Gardenfly

Ist doch auch ok wenn dem so ist. Ich kenne völlig andere Situationen. Gewässer die vom Tourismus leben und "nebenher" mal Angelkarten vergeben werden.

Bei der Vereinskiesgrube um die Ecke ist zb. das Baden offiziell verboten (wird aber an sehr heißen Tagen geduldet). Da würde ich auch anders reagieren.


----------



## gixxer (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

So einen See haben wir in der Region Braunschweig. Ist ein Vereinsgewässer und im Sommer ist da der Bär los mit Badenden.
Hauptsächlich Textillos. Abends mutiert es da dann zu einem , Regional sehr bekannten, Treffpunkt für Treffen der 
" Zwischenmenschlichen " Art.|rolleyes Soweit ich weiss gab es da aber noch keine größere Schwierigkeiten mit  Anglern.
Motto: Ihr badet in eurer Ecke naggisch, wir Angeln in unserer Ecke angezogen.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



gixxer schrieb:


> So einen See haben wir in der Region Braunschweig. Ist ein Vereinsgewässer und im Sommer ist da der Bär los mit Badenden.
> Hauptsächlich Textillos. Abends mutiert es da dann zu einem , Regional sehr bekannten, Treffpunkt für Treffen der
> " Zwischenmenschlichen " Art.|rolleyes Soweit ich weiss gab es da aber noch keine größere Schwierigkeiten mit  Anglern.
> Motto: Ihr badet in eurer Ecke naggisch, wir Angeln in unserer Ecke angezogen.



Das ist aber selten- aber ich glaube viele Badegäste wissen gar nicht wieviel es kostet ein Gewässer zu pachten/Kaufen und zu Pflegen-wenn die überhaupt wissen das Angler die einzigen sind die für eine Nutzung bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Fin schrieb:


> Zugegeben mein Hausgewässer ist eher weniger zum Baden geeignet. Und falls es doch mal vorkommt sind es meistens eher traurige Schlagzeilen  (Elbe).



witzige Anmerkung: an Bundeswasserstrassen ist das Baden 200m vor und nach ein Schiff verboten


----------



## rippi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Fin schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand was anderes behauptet? Das ist doch eine völlig andere Situation. Geht es um einen Angelsee/Vereinsgewässer mit geduldeten Badegästen? Oder um einen bekannten Badesee mit Angelgästen? Usw. da kann man doch nichts pauschalisieren. Bin immer erstaunt wie man ich solche Situationen gerät (Wobbler vs. Badegast). Außerdem kann man die Angelfähigkeit und den gesunden Menschenverstand sehr in frage stellen (TE). Und ist es total angenehm wenn jeder überall und zu jeder Zeit sein recht durchsetzten will anstatt einfach etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen(zb. erreichen der Angelgewässer in Brandenburg vs. Waldfahrgenehmigung). Andererseits zeigt der Thread hier wieder eines. Ich bin ich durchaus froh das es bei den meisten Angelkollegen die mir am Gewässer begegnen bei nem typisch norddeutschen "moin", "petri" oder stillschweigen bleibt. #h


Das bezog sich auch eher auf die Aussage von PirschHirsch, die wiederum eine Kritik auf meine Kritik an den Leuten war, die sich wundern das Angler keinen Respekt in der Öffentlichkeit genießen. Und hatte mit der Anfangsgeschichte nichts mehr zu tun. Tut mir leid


----------



## gixxer (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das ist aber selten- aber ich glaube viele Badegäste wissen gar nicht wieviel es kostet ein Gewässer zu pachten/Kaufen und zu Pflegen-wenn die überhaupt wissen das Angler die einzigen sind die für eine Nutzung bezahlen müssen.


Das läuft schon seit Jahren so. Ich weiss auch nicht wer zuerst da war.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das ist aber selten- aber ich glaube viele Badegäste wissen gar nicht wieviel es kostet ein Gewässer zu pachten/Kaufen und zu Pflegen-wenn die überhaupt wissen das Angler die einzigen sind die für eine Nutzung bezahlen müssen.



Häufig gibt es unter den Begriffen der Hege und Pflege ein sehr eigentümliches Verständnis, dass weder positiv für das Gewässer, die Natur, noch Badende ist. Das man dafür zahlen sollte, ist doch verständlich... :g

Davon ab, ich finde, es ist ein ungeschriebenes Grundrecht in einen (größerenen) Tümpel springen zu können. Jede schon bestehende Beschneidung ist eine Frechheit. Ob da Angler zahlen oder nicht zahlen, Privatleute den See besitzen oder nicht, völlig Wurst... (nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung). 

Davon ab halte ich es für ein Leichtes in 99,999999 % der Fälle Konflikten zu vermeiden, ohne dass man jetzt substantielle Einbußen an Lebensqualität als Angler erlebt...  Streit wie der angegebene eskaliert eigentlich nur so, wenn man ihn eben auch eskalieren lassen will...


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Davon ab, ich finde, es ist ein ungeschriebenes Grundrecht in einen (größerenen) Tümpel springen zu können. Jede schon bestehende Beschneidung ist eine Frechheit. Ob da Angler zahlen oder nicht zahlen, Privatleute den See besitzen oder nicht, völlig Wurst... (nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung).



wo Wohnst du ? ich springe mal in dein Vorgarten und wehe das siehst du plötzlich anders


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> wo Wohnst du ? ich springe mal in dein Vorgarten und wehe das siehst du plötzlich anders



Nein, sehe ich nicht, das ist eine grundsätzliche Haltung. Aber das ist eine abseitige Diskussion, die anderswo mal weitergeführt werden kann, wenn mal wieder Seen - am besten in Deiner Umgebung - privatisiert und örtliche Kommunen, Angelvereine und Badende von der Nutzung ausgeschlossen werden....

Falls Du willst: das Schloßbergfließ liegt an einem Grundstück von mir....


----------



## gixxer (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Ich denke die Konfrontation kommt auch eher an ehamaligen Kiesgruben vor. An den Seen im Wald ist mir noch kein Badegast begegnet. Ausser " Hundebade Stationen " war da noch nix. Und wenn der Hund mal in's Wasser geht ist mir das auch egal. Die Besitzer der Tiere fragen auch ob das OK ist. Ich unterhalte mich dann auch mit den Leuten, wenn Fiffi sich abkühlt. Ich denke auf diese Art und Weise kann viel für den positiven Ruf der Angler getan werden. Die meisten wissen doch gar nicht was da alles dahinter steht um so ein Gewässer in Schuß zu halten. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mich lange mit einer Dame unterhalten und auf einmal fand Sie das ganz toll was der Verein so macht.
Schutzgebiete für brütende Vögel etc.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Fin schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Quatsch. Oftmals sind Angler auch nur "geduldet". Mag an vorrangingen Angelgewässern anders aussehen. Ich zumindest bin an sehr heißen Angeltagen durchaus auch mal gerne "Badegast". Zugegeben mein Hausgewässer ist eher weniger zum Baden geeignet. Und falls es doch mal vorkommt sind es meistens eher traurige Schlagzeilen  (Elbe).



"Geduldet" wäre für mich, wenn ein Angler an einem freien / kostenlosen Gewässer angelt und das wäre auch dann ok, wenn der Angler dann "nur" geduldet wird.

An einem See mit Doppelnutzung (z. B. Baden und Angeln) habe ich als Angler das gleiche Recht wie ein Badender (aus meiner Sicht eigentlich sogar mehr Rechte, da man zahlt) und da braucht man sich auch nicht vertreiben lassen (abgesehen wenn man direkt in klar ausgeschilderten Badestellen angelt)

Es ist im Prinzip doch fragwürdig das ein Zahlender weniger oder die gleichen Rechte / Leistungen hat wie jemand, der nicht zahlt. So funktioniert das in der Wirtschaft doch auch nicht.


----------



## rippi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



D1985 schrieb:


> "Geduldet" wäre für mich, wenn ein Angler an einem freien / kostenlosen Gewässer angelt und das wäre auch dann ok, wenn der Angler dann "nur" geduldet wird.
> 
> An einem See mit Doppelnutzung (z. B. Baden und Angeln) habe ich als Angler das gleiche Recht wie ein Badender (aus meiner Sicht eigentlich sogar mehr Rechte, da man zahlt) und da braucht man sich auch nicht vertreiben lassen (abgesehen wenn man direkt in klar ausgeschilderten Badestellen angelt)
> 
> Es ist im Prinzip doch fragwürdig das ein Zahlender weniger oder die gleichen Rechte / Leistungen hat wie jemand, der nicht zahlt. So funktioniert das in der Wirtschaft doch auch nicht.


Recht hast du, aber die Begründung nur weil man zahlt erhält man mehr Rechte? Ne. Beide haben einfach das gleiche Recht und darauf sollten auch beide erpicht sein.


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Warum geht eigentlich jeder davon aus, dass Badegäste nichts bezahlen? |kopfkrat

 Es gibt auch einige Seen mit abgegrenzten Badebereichen, für deren Nutzung ein paar Euro am Tag fällig werden.

 Was das für örtliche Gegebenheiten beim TE waren, wissen wir nicht.

 Auf jeden Fall ist es bescheuert, die Konfrontation zu suchen bzw. die Situation eskalieren zu lassen. Einfach ein paar Meter weiter gefahren und dort weiter geangelt, ... alles wäre gut. :m


----------



## rippi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

In abgegrenzten Badebereichen wird das Angeln aber zu 99% verboten sein. Warum sollte man sonst Geld dafür nehmen?

Außerdem stell dir mal folgende Situation vor und überleb dann mal ob du weitergefahren wärst:
Nach einer völlig anstrengen Woche im Beruf, in der du dich seit Montag nur auf das Angeln am Samstag gefreut hast, fährst du Freitag Abend nach Hause um alles für morgen vorzubereiten. Als du noch schnell im Supermarkt dein Lieblingsgetränk kaufen willst, stellst du fest das deine Sorte nicht mehr da ist. Auf den weiteren Weg laufen im Radio nur Lieder die du Scheibe findest, aber das ist dir egal, denn du kannst ja morgen endlich angeln. Morgens um 3 stehst du auf, deine Tagesgastkarte, die 40 € gekostet hat, liegt bereits bei deinen Angelsachen. Also fährst du los. Angekommen stellst du erstmal fest das die Bedingungen nicht gerade die Besten sind, obwohl du vorher als du eine Stunde lang im Stau standst, immer noch auf eine Besserung der Bedingungen am Wasser gehofft hast. Als nächstes darfst du feststellen, dass der vorherige Benutzer des Bootes seinen ganzen Dreck im Boot gelassen hat und machst erstmal eine halbe Stunde alles sauber. Dann bist du endlich auf den See, du fängst den ganzen Tag nix, ja nicht einmal einen Biss bekommst du und Oberflächenaktivität ist auch nicht zu sehen. Doch dann erinnerst du dich an einen bekannten Hot-Spot von früher einen Badestrand. Du vergewisserst dich ob nicht Schwimmer im Wasser wären, aber es sind keine da. Also ankerst du, fängst an zu Spinnen und BASH! du hast den ersten Biss, während des Drills verlierst du den Fisch. Du willst natürlich den Fisch unbedingt noch einmal dran kriegen oder wenigstens seinen Kollegen, als du siehst das 200m von dir entfernt ein Badegast ins Wasser geht. Es stört dich nicht, es ist ja immerhin genug Distanz zwischen euch. Doch dann kommt ein weiterer pöbelnder, nennen wir ihn, *engagierter Mensch*. Schon vom weiter her ruft er dir zu: "Er verpiss dich hier du Nixfänger, hier gibt es ehh keine Fische". Auf deine Versuche zu erklären das der *engagierte Mensch* doch auch ein Stückchen weiter entfernt schwimmen könne, schließlich ist der See ja nicht sein Eigentum, kriegst du als Antwort: "Verpiss dich jetzt, ich bin jetzt schon hier ins Wasser gegangen". Weil du aber gut 50m vom Ufer entfernt fischt, denkst du dir dabei nichts und fischt erstmal weiter. Nachdem der *engagierte Mensch* erstmal 10 Minuten in 10m Entfernung vom Ufers geplanscht hat, bemerkt er das du immer noch nicht weg bist. Weil der ganze See aber ihm gehört, er wohne ja schließlich schon eine Ewigkeit nur 5 Straßen weiter, will er dich unbedingt weg haben. Er schwimmt auf dein Boot zu beleidigt dich und grapscht mit voller Absicht in deine neue Stroft. Und wie so *engagierte Menschen* nun mal sind, checkt er nicht das am Ende einer Schnur ein Köder hängt, woher soll man das auch wissen, und hat sich prompt selbst gehakt, weil er gerade während deines twitches in die Schnur gefasst hat und du nicht mehr bremsen konntest. Dann regt er sich noch auf holt die Polizei, wie es *engagierte Menschen* halt so machen und du kriegst noch eine Anzeige für garnix. 

Aber ich bin mir sicher: Du wärst vorher schon abgehauen, genauso wie 95% der anderen hier im Forum. Angeln ist dann aber auch ausschließlich dazu geeignet sein Gerät mal nass zu machen um den Verschleiß zu erhöhen - die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.

 Schon mal auf diese Weise betrachtet?


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

WENN sich das so zugetragen hat, kann man den "engagierten" Mitmenschen trotzdem im Auge behalten und nicht haken...meine Herren, will mir hier echt einer erzählen, dass man einen Badenden "rein zufällig" am hellichten Tage hakt??

Natürlich ist das Badende im beschriebenen Fall ein Idiot! Gar keine Frage.

Aber wenn ich gegen jeden Idioten mein Ding und "Recht" durchziehe, wäre ich schon tot (Vom Auto aufm Zebrastreifen überfahren, Vorfahrt genommen, auf die Fresse gekriegt).


----------



## fordfan1 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



rippi schrieb:


> In abgegrenzten Badebereichen wird das Angeln aber zu 99% verboten sein. Warum sollte man sonst Geld dafür nehmen?
> 
> Außerdem stell dir mal folgende Situation vor und überleb dann mal ob du weitergefahren wärst:
> Nach einer völlig anstrengen Woche im Beruf, in der du dich seit Montag nur auf das Angeln am Samstag gefreut hast, fährst du Freitag Abend nach Hause um alles für morgen vorzubereiten. Als du noch schnell im Supermarkt dein Lieblingsgetränk kaufen willst, stellst du fest das deine Sorte nicht mehr da ist. Auf den weiteren Weg laufen im Radio nur Lieder die du Scheibe findest, aber das ist dir egal, denn du kannst ja morgen endlich angeln. Morgens um 3 stehst du auf, deine Tagesgastkarte, die 40 € gekostet hat, liegt bereits bei deinen Angelsachen. Also fährst du los. Angekommen stellst du erstmal fest das die Bedingungen nicht gerade die Besten sind, obwohl du vorher als du eine Stunde lang im Stau standst, immer noch auf eine Besserung der Bedingungen am Wasser gehofft hast. Als nächstes darfst du feststellen, dass der vorherige Benutzer des Bootes seinen ganzen Dreck im Boot gelassen hat und machst erstmal eine halbe Stunde alles sauber. Dann bist du endlich auf den See, du fängst den ganzen Tag nix, ja nicht einmal einen Biss bekommst du und Oberflächenaktivität ist auch nicht zu sehen. Doch dann erinnerst du dich an einen bekannten Hot-Spot von früher einen Badestrand. Du vergewisserst dich ob nicht Schwimmer im Wasser wären, aber es sind keine da. Also ankerst du, fängst an zu Spinnen und BASH! du hast den ersten Biss, während des Drills verlierst du den Fisch. Du willst natürlich den Fisch unbedingt noch einmal dran kriegen oder wenigstens seinen Kollegen, als du siehst das 200m von dir entfernt ein Badegast ins Wasser geht. Es stört dich nicht, es ist ja immerhin genug Distanz zwischen euch. Doch dann kommt ein weiterer pöbelnder, nennen wir ihn, *engagierter Mensch*. Schon vom weiter her ruft er dir zu: "Er verpiss dich hier du Nixfänger, hier gibt es ehh keine Fische". Auf deine Versuche zu erklären das der *engagierte Mensch* doch auch ein Stückchen weiter entfernt schwimmen könne, schließlich ist der See ja nicht sein Eigentum, kriegst du als Antwort: "Verpiss dich jetzt, ich bin jetzt schon hier ins Wasser gegangen". Weil du aber gut 50m vom Ufer entfernt fischt, denkst du dir dabei nichts und fischt erstmal weiter. Nachdem der *engagierte Mensch* erstmal 10 Minuten in 10m Entfernung vom Ufers geplanscht hat, bemerkt er das du immer noch nicht weg bist. Weil der ganze See aber ihm gehört, er wohne ja schließlich schon eine Ewigkeit nur 5 Straßen weiter, will er dich unbedingt weg haben. Er schwimmt auf dein Boot zu beleidigt dich und grapscht mit voller Absicht in deine neue Stroft. Und wie so *engagierte Menschen* nun mal sind, checkt er nicht das am Ende einer Schnur ein Köder hängt, woher soll man das auch wissen, und hat sich prompt selbst gehakt, weil er gerade während deines twitches in die Schnur gefasst hat und du nicht mehr bremsen konntest. Dann regt er sich noch auf holt die Polizei, wie es *engagierte Menschen* halt so machen und du kriegst noch eine Anzeige für garnix.
> ...



Hier fehlt der "Like"-Button.

Gehe zwar nicht mit allen Aussagen die du in diesem Fred gemacht hast konform,aber das war astrein geschrieben und schön zu lesen,ev. regt es den ein oder anderen zum Nachdenken an...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Aus eigener (nerviger) Erfahrung kann ich jedem Teich-(Pächter, Eigentümer, Besitzer) nur davon abraten, sich gegenüber irgendwelchen Gruppen (Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer, Griller, Badenden) "generös" zu zeigen.

Wer den kleinen Finger reicht, wird irgendwann den Arm verlieren. Sowas endet immer nervig, wenn sich die Leute nach dem Motto "das durften wir hier immer schon" immer mehr erlauben und sich an fremden Gewässern wie sonstwas aufführen.

Immer sofort gegenan, wer das nicht macht ist selber schuld.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Natürlich haben Angler mehr Rechte dadurch dass sie bezahlen.
Sie haben das Recht eine Angel am Gewässer zu führen, Fischfang auszuüben und Fische zu entnehmen. 
Alle diese Rechte hat der Angler bezahlt und der Badegast nicht.
Der Angler hat aber keine Platzreservierung und auch keinen persönlichen Immunitätsbereich gebucht durch seine Angelkarte.
Der Badende hat das auch nicht, zahlt in gewißer Weise aber auch, als Steuerzahler und im übertragenen Sinn vor allem als Wähler. Und es gibt nunmal mehr Badende mit Wählerstimmen als Angler. Da kann es bei öffentlichen Gewässern schnell zu bösem Feedback für die gesamte Anglerschaft kommen bis hin zu Verboten und Gewässerverlusten.


Natürlich ist das kein Freibrief für Badende. Menschenverstand, Höflichkeit und Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme wäre wünschenswert, man kann zumindest versuchen es vorzumachen. 

Wie der Fall hier vom TE ausgeht wird man wohl leider nicht mehr erfahren......


----------



## feko (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Vor viele  Jahren,als ich nur noch mit Gastkarte fischte,
hatte ich folgendes Pech:
Ich zum Laden gefahren,mir eine Gastkarte gekauft für teuer Geld,
und dann an den 20 km entfernten Baggersee gefahren.
Dort angekommen traute ich meinen Augen nicht,hordenweise lungerten Osteuropäer um den Kompletten See,ich habe nicht ein Loch gefunden an dem ich in Ruhe angeln konnte,zumal ich ne Spinne dabei hatte und Meter machen wollte.
Also bin ich heimgefahren und habe mich total geärgert,
Beim Vorstand des Vereines angerufen,mein Leid geklagt,und es wurde zur Kenntnis genommen-Karte habe ich nicht erstattet bekommen.
So kanns gehen.
Also von wegen mehr Rechte,nur weil ich bezahlt habe.
Umsonst habe ich gezahlt.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



rippi schrieb:


> In abgegrenzten Badebereichen wird das Angeln aber zu 99% verboten sein. Warum sollte man sonst Geld dafür nehmen?
> 
> Außerdem stell dir mal folgende Situation vor und überleb dann mal ob du weitergefahren wärst:
> Nach einer völlig anstrengen Woche im Beruf, in der du dich seit Montag nur auf das Angeln am Samstag gefreut hast, fährst du Freitag Abend nach Hause um alles für morgen vorzubereiten. Als du noch schnell im Supermarkt dein Lieblingsgetränk kaufen willst, stellst du fest das deine Sorte nicht mehr da ist. Auf den weiteren Weg laufen im Radio nur Lieder die du Scheibe findest, aber das ist dir egal, denn du kannst ja morgen endlich angeln. Morgens um 3 stehst du auf, deine Tagesgastkarte, die 40 € gekostet hat, liegt bereits bei deinen Angelsachen. Also fährst du los. Angekommen stellst du erstmal fest das die Bedingungen nicht gerade die Besten sind, obwohl du vorher als du eine Stunde lang im Stau standst, immer noch auf eine Besserung der Bedingungen am Wasser gehofft hast. Als nächstes darfst du feststellen, dass der vorherige Benutzer des Bootes seinen ganzen Dreck im Boot gelassen hat und machst erstmal eine halbe Stunde alles sauber. Dann bist du endlich auf den See, du fängst den ganzen Tag nix, ja nicht einmal einen Biss bekommst du und Oberflächenaktivität ist auch nicht zu sehen. Doch dann erinnerst du dich an einen bekannten Hot-Spot von früher einen Badestrand. Du vergewisserst dich ob nicht Schwimmer im Wasser wären, aber es sind keine da. Also ankerst du, fängst an zu Spinnen und BASH! du hast den ersten Biss, während des Drills verlierst du den Fisch. Du willst natürlich den Fisch unbedingt noch einmal dran kriegen oder wenigstens seinen Kollegen, als du siehst das 200m von dir entfernt ein Badegast ins Wasser geht. Es stört dich nicht, es ist ja immerhin genug Distanz zwischen euch. Doch dann kommt ein weiterer pöbelnder, nennen wir ihn, *engagierter Mensch*. Schon vom weiter her ruft er dir zu: "Er verpiss dich hier du Nixfänger, hier gibt es ehh keine Fische". Auf deine Versuche zu erklären das der *engagierte Mensch* doch auch ein Stückchen weiter entfernt schwimmen könne, schließlich ist der See ja nicht sein Eigentum, kriegst du als Antwort: "Verpiss dich jetzt, ich bin jetzt schon hier ins Wasser gegangen". Weil du aber gut 50m vom Ufer entfernt fischt, denkst du dir dabei nichts und fischt erstmal weiter. Nachdem der *engagierte Mensch* erstmal 10 Minuten in 10m Entfernung vom Ufers geplanscht hat, bemerkt er das du immer noch nicht weg bist. Weil der ganze See aber ihm gehört, er wohne ja schließlich schon eine Ewigkeit nur 5 Straßen weiter, will er dich unbedingt weg haben. Er schwimmt auf dein Boot zu beleidigt dich und grapscht mit voller Absicht in deine neue Stroft. Und wie so *engagierte Menschen* nun mal sind, checkt er nicht das am Ende einer Schnur ein Köder hängt, woher soll man das auch wissen, und hat sich prompt selbst gehakt, weil er gerade während deines twitches in die Schnur gefasst hat und du nicht mehr bremsen konntest. Dann regt er sich noch auf holt die Polizei, wie es *engagierte Menschen* halt so machen und du kriegst noch eine Anzeige für garnix.
> ...



Ja, ich wäre vorher abgehauen !

 aber im Gegensatz zu Dir hätte ich meinen Angeltag weiter am Wasser verbringen können, hätte aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von der gerufenen Polizei keinen Platzverweis bekommen und müsste am nächsten Tag nicht zu meinem Advokaten rennen weil mir eine Anzeige ins Haus steht wegen Körperverletzung!
 Wenn ich die Zeit und das Geld ins Angeln stecken würde könnte ich mit Sicherheit 20zig mal an einen See fahren!


 Wegen Menschen die Stur auf Ihr Recht beharren ist das Leben nicht zwangsläufig lebenswerter.

 Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß !   ;+


----------



## rippi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Dr. Ott'l schrieb:


> Ja, ich wäre vorher abgehauen !
> 
> aber im Gegensatz zu Dir hätte ich meinen Angeltag weiter am Wasser verbringen können, hätte aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von der gerufenen Polizei keinen Platzverweis bekommen und müsste am nächsten Tag nicht zu meinem Advokaten rennen weil mir eine Anzeige ins Haus steht wegen Körperverletzung!
> Wenn ich die Zeit und das Geld ins Angeln stecken würde könnte ich mit Sicherheit 20zig mal an einen See fahren!
> ...


Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich ja auch keinen Platzverweis bekommen. Vielleicht kenn ich ja zufällig viele der Polizisten aus irgendwelchen Gründen und diese können dann die Lage *RICHTIG* einschätzen, und vielleicht ist der *engagierte Mensch* in seiner Heimatstadt schon weitgehend als aufbrausender, ignoranter, Pedant bekannt und wird daher von kaum noch jemanden Ernst genommen. Wir kennen die Hintergründe nicht insofern sind es doch alles nur Approximationen die wir hier annehmen und aus Langeweile immer wieder ausmalen.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



rippi schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich ja auch keinen Platzverweis bekommen. Vielleicht kenn ich ja zufällig viele der Polizisten aus irgendwelchen Gründen und diese können dann die Lage *RICHTIG* einschätzen, und vielleicht ist der *engagierte Mensch* in seiner Heimatstadt schon weitgehend als aufbrausender, ignoranter, Pedant bekannt und wird daher von kaum noch jemanden Ernst genommen. Wir kennen die Hintergründe nicht insofern sind es doch alles nur Approximationen die wir hier annehmen und aus Langeweile immer wieder ausmalen.



Wobei mal davon auszugehen ist dass der "Normalbürger" eben nicht die halbe Polizeiwache kennt und selbst wenn dem so wäre eine Straftat auch dann wahrscheinlich nicht einfach unter den Tisch gekehrt wird!
 Und wenn der, engagierte Mensch, noch so Stadtbekannt ist wegen deiner oben aufgeführten Gründe, wird Dir trotzdem jede Menge Ärger(Anzeige) ins Haus stehen.
 Nur weil der Bürger vielleicht schon die ein oder andere Anzeige gestellt hat oder andere Bürger denunziert muss die Polizei trotzdem die Anzeige aufnehmen!  |bigeyes

 Also Cool down, erst mal tief Durchatmen und dann reagieren bzw Antworten.
 Ist bestimmt die bessere Wahl!   #6

 mfg Sascha


----------



## rippi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Was für eine Straftat denn? Du bezieht dich mit deiner Kritik auf den von mir hypothetisch dargestellten Verlauf oder nicht?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Natürlich gehe ich von dem aus was Du schreibst.
 So wie ich das gelesen habe siehst du das als gerechtfertigte Reaktion auf genau diesen geschilderten Fall. Und meine, wie du es nennst, Kritik ist nur die aus deiner Aktion folgende Logische Konsequenz.
 Wollte damit nur sagen dass das meiner Meinung nach nicht die Lösung eines solchen Konfliktes sein kann!
 Eskalation ist niemals eine Lösung!


----------



## rippi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Auf was beziehst du dich jetzt genau? Auf die Situation an sich oder die Tatsache das der Schwimmer verletzt wird? Solltest du dich auf letzteres beziehen, was für mich eigentlich erst die richtige, harte Eskalation der Situation wäre, habe ich das wohl falsch formuliert, die Verletzung des Schwimmers resultiert nicht daraus das der im Text genannte Angler das als Form der Selbstjustiz, sozusagen als Schadensausgleich für seine Störung beim Angeln sieht, nein, die Verletzung resultiert daraus, dass er das einfach nicht vorausgesehen hat, dass der Schwimmer ihm doch tatsächlich in die Schnur greift. 
 Es ist doch keiner so bescheuert, absichtlich in die Richtung anderer Menschen zu werfen? Auch wenn du so was vielleicht von mir denkst?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Da ich dich nicht kenne, denke ich das auch nicht!

 Aber genau das ist doch mein Reden.
  Lies mal die ganzen treads durch, wie viele schreiben, nicht zurückstecken auf mein Recht beharren. So wie du den Fall geschildert hast muss ich es zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen dass mir der Schwimmer in die Schnur greift.

  Wenn mir auch nur ein Schwimmer in die Nähe käme würde ich schon vorher meine Montagen aus dem Wasser nehmen.
 Gar keine Grundlage schaffen dass es zu einer Verletzung kommen kann !

 Aber ich stelle immer öfter fest, dass genau das (Die Rücksichtnahme auf Mitmenschen) immer mehr ins Abseits rutscht.

 Das ist jetzt eine allgemeine Feststellung, keine Wertung gegenüber deiner Person #6

 mfg Sascha


----------



## magi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

@ rippi

deine Argumentation ist ziemlich weit weg von "nachvollziebar". Das machen auch irgendwelche Hypothesen a la "die Woche war sch.., Musik im Radio auch, Stau etc." nicht besser. Ohne Näheres zu wissen trägt der TE zumindest eine gewisse Teilschuld, da er sich mit seinem Verhalten nicht gänzlich im Recht befindet,Punkt. Und dies führt (wahrscheinlich) dazu, dass die Konsequenzen sicherlich gravierender sind als ein abgeschneiderter Angeltag- auch mit Stau, sch.. Woche, und, und, und..


----------



## diemai (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*

Unser Verein hat mit Unterstützung der betreffenden Gemeinde dort vor ca. 2 Jahren für einen Kiessee das Fischereirecht wohl erst 'mal so auf Probe gepachtet .

Die Gemeinde will mit Hilfe dieser Verpachtung wohl eine Reduzierung des sommerlichen "Badetourismus" erreichen , da in der warmen Jahreszeit die Hauptstraße durch's Dorf samt Nebenstraßen fast total zugeparkt werden , so das dadurch nicht unerhebliche Behinderungen des Durchgangsverkehrs entstehen .

Ferner ist dieser See weitläufig mit Nadelwald umgeben , ....jeder kann sich wohl ausmalen , was dort durch das Grillen und der Lagerfeuer der nächtlichen Party-People am See im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann, ......von zurückgelassenem Müll am Gewässer 'mal ganz zu schweigen .

Im unserem Gewässerbuch heißt es , das wir Angler das östliche Ufer für uns beanspruchen , Streit wäre aber in jedem Fall aus dem Wege zu gehen !

Ferner wurden an den Straßen und Zufahrtswegen auch zusätzliche Halte, -und Zufahrts-Verbotsschilder aufgestellt , um so auch eine rechtliche Handhabe gegen die badenden Wildparker zu bekommen .

Aber ebenso wie viele der vom Verein am Gewässer aufgestellten Hinweisschilder und Tafeln mit Verhaltensregeln wurde zumindestens eines dieser Straßenschilder schon 'mal entwendet , bzw. zerstört oder unkenntlich gemacht , ....zumindest das Verkehrsschild vorne an der Hauptstraße wurde mittlerweile schon ein , -oder zweimal ersetzt !

Wir Vereinsmitglieder haben die Erlaubnis , auf einem ausgewiesenen Parkplatz direkt am Gewässer zu parken , sollen zur Kenntlichmachung dazu einen Vereinsaufkleber am Fahrzeug führen , damit die amtlichen Kontrolleure nicht umsonst ein Ticket schreiben müssen . 

Somit haben wir Vereinsmitglieder das stillschweigende Recht , die Verbotsschilder am Zufahrtsweg ignorieren zu dürfen , .......die Badegäste jedoch nicht .

Natürlich erübrigt sich es zu sagen , das die Besucher dort sich einen Scheixxdreck um die Ostufer-Regelung scheren(obwohl als Angelrevier ausgeschildert, falls Schilder nicht zerstört) , ...aber immerhin werden es schon weniger Leute , die das Gewässer zum Baden und für nächtliche Saufgelage frequentieren .

Die Zukunft muß nun erweisen , ob mit diesen Maßnahmen der Gemeinde die Anzahl der Badegäste dort auf ein erträgliches Maß gesenkt werden , bzw. auf die einheimischen Dorfbewohner , die nicht mit dem Auto anfahren müssen , reduziert werden kann , ......ich würde es mir wünschen , ...denn mit einer sicheren Zukunft die Anpachtung dieses schönen Gewässers betreffend , könnte der Verein auch verschärft Besatzmaßnahmen ergreifen , ........obwohl schon ein recht guter Altbestand an Fischen verschiedenster Arten vorhanden ist .

Trotzdem muß ich mir ein solches Gewässer im Sommer echt nicht antun, ..und wenn , dann nur werktags , morgens und vormittags außerhalb der Schulferien!

Ich hab' auch wirklich überhauptnix dagegen , wenn eine fitness-bewußte Dame(oder ein Herr) reiferen Alters in der Nähe meiner Posen langsam und ruhig ihre Bahnen zieht , da gibt's dann auch ein beiderseitiges , freundliches "Guten Morgen" , ......aber die hordenmäßige , jugendliche Gröl,-und Plantsch-Fraktion muß ich an meinem Angelplatz wirklich nicht haben !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



rippi schrieb:


> die Verletzung resultiert daraus, dass er das einfach nicht vorausgesehen hat, dass der Schwimmer ihm doch tatsächlich in die Schnur greift.





vermesser schrieb:


> Aber einen Schwimmer unabsichtlich/ nicht grob  fahrlässig zu haken, ist fast unmöglich...ich kann im Zweifel schneller  kurbeln, als der schwimmen.



Natürlich ist diese Möglichkeit vorauszusehen. Nämlich dann, wenn ich aus lauter Ignoranz meinen Köder einfach neben dem Schwimmer platziere. Und dies könnte man schon als Provokation empfinden...


----------



## rippi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



magi schrieb:


> @ rippi
> 
> deine Argumentation ist ziemlich weit weg von "nachvollziebar". Das machen auch irgendwelche Hypothesen a la "die Woche war sch.., Musik im Radio auch, Stau etc." nicht besser. Ohne Näheres zu wissen trägt der TE zumindest eine gewisse Teilschuld, da er sich mit seinem Verhalten nicht gänzlich im Recht befindet,Punkt. Und dies führt (wahrscheinlich) dazu, dass die Konsequenzen sicherlich gravierender sind als ein abgeschneiderter Angeltag- auch mit Stau, sch.. Woche, und, und, und..


Natürlich ist die Argumentation nicht nachvollziehbar, da realitätsfern. Das ganze ist doch auch kein Bericht a lá "was mir schon mal passiert, ist... das müsst ihr unbedingt erfahren", sondern eine Hyperbel in Reinform. Sag mal ganz ehrlich, was glaubst du das ich mit den Text sagen wollte? 
¡Tipp!: Es ist keine Legitimation, dass jeder Angler sich jetzt wie der letzte Idiot benehmen soll, nur weil ihm irgendwas privat nix passt. 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Natürlich ist diese Möglichkeit vorauszusehen. Nämlich dann, wenn ich aus lauter Ignoranz meinen Köder einfach neben dem Schwimmer platziere. Und dies könnte man schon als Provokation empfinden...



Mal ganz ehrlich, es ist doch keiner so dumm und versucht absichtlich einen Schwimmer, Tier, etc. zu treffen oder in seine Richtung zu werfen. Das man weiß, das sowas Gefahren mit sich bringt traue ich durchaus jeden Angler zu. Und aus Provokation schon gar nicht. Also ich frage mich welchen Grund man haben könnten den Schwimmer zu provozieren?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



rippi schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, es ist doch keiner so dumm und versucht absichtlich einen Schwimmer, Tier, etc. zu treffen oder in seine Richtung zu werfen...



Mal ganz ehrlich, dann ist es auch schlicht unmöglich, dass ein Schwimmer in die Schnur fasst oder sich einen Wobbler grabscht. 

Es ist aber nunmal passiert ... |kopfkrat

Abgesehen davon, es ist nicht lange her, dass so ein Hirni (zu Recht) verurteilt wurde:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279142

Der TE wird schon selbst wissen, wie es genau dazu gekommen ist und kann entsprechend sein Schlussfolgerungen ziehen...


----------



## rippi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Dr. Ott'l schrieb:


> Da ich dich nicht kenne, denke ich das auch nicht!
> 
> *1.(*Aber genau das ist doch mein Reden.
> Lies mal die ganzen treads durch, wie viele schreiben, nicht zurückstecken auf mein Recht beharren. So wie du den Fall geschildert hast muss ich es zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen dass mir der Schwimmer in die Schnur greift.*)*
> ...


1. Ja und Nein: Ich glaube die Vorstellungen vieler gehen hier auseinander weil jeder die Ausgangslage anders interpretiert. Ich habe die meisten Beiträge in diesen Forum gelesen und finde nicht das so viele einen extremen Drang haben auf ihr Rech zu beharren. Zumal 99% der User hier sich in den meisten Fällen bestimmt zurückhalten. Du musst aber zugeben das der Anfangspost vom TE, eine ziemlich bizarre Geschichte ist, die die meisten wohl nicht erleben werden/erlebt haben, oder nicht?
Und speziell in diesen Fall ist es meiner Meinung nach nun mal nicht schlimm wenn man mal dagegen an meckert. Nicht aber jemanden bewusst verletzt.

 2. Wenn bei mir Schwimmer, Tiere, etc. vorbeikommen würden, ich würde meine Ruten auch sofort einholen, ich habe da kein Problem mit wenn alles ruhig und geregelt abläuft. Viele Fragen auch vorher ob das ok wäre oder ob es stören würde, dann sage ich auch: Klar ist ok. Und ich gehe davon aus das du, alle anderen hier im AB, auch die 99% von Text 1 nicht anders reagieren würden. Aber wenn mich jemand schon vom weiten her dumm anmacht, sich aufführt als wäre er/sie der König/in der Welt und am besten noch vom Weltall, der/die sich nicht an Regeln halten brauch, schließlich ist es ja er/sie, XY der tollste Mensch der Welt. Dann ist es schlecht für mich das mit Rücksicht zu beschreiben. 
 Rücksicht wäre, für mich, in diesen Beispiel, wenn man versucht sich als Angler möglichst klein zu machen(wenig der vorhandenen Fläche beanspruchen) und denn anderen ermöglichen ihrer Freizeitbeschäftigung nachzugehen. Wenn ich das aber mache und ich nach wie vor belästigt werde, kann nicht mehr von Rücksicht gesprochen werden.


----------



## rippi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Badegast*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, dann ist es auch schlicht unmöglich, dass ein Schwimmer in die Schnur fasst oder sich einen Wobbler grabscht.
> 
> Es ist aber nunmal passiert ... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Punkt 1: Also ich lese die Augsburger Allgemeine nicht und möchte mich jetzt auch nicht eingehend damit befassen, ob die Zeitung authentisch ist. Aber ich möchte zumindest anzweifeln, dass der Angler das gesagt haben soll, was mir der Zeitungsartikel suggeriert. Wie gesagt ich kenne die Zeitung nicht und den eigentlichen "Tatvorgang" auch nicht. Aber nur mal so nebenbei nur weil auf einer Zeitung keine klassischen vier Buchstaben in weißer Farbe auf roten Hintergrund stehen, heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder Artikel 100 prozentig glaubwürdig ist. Unabhängig vom Verlag geht es im Prinzip doch nur darum die "Schlagzeile"(auch wenn das nicht wirklich eine ist) zu haben und da klingt.

 Punkt 2: Kann natürlich durchaus möglich sein, das es einige Idioten gibt, ich bezweifle aber das das den Großteil der Angler betrifft. Den sonst gäbe es ja nur noch solche Meldungen.


----------

